# Which brand of cat food is best?



## JiJi87

I was given some suggestions in another thread for some good brands. The suggestions were:

Iams, James Wellbeloved, Natures Menu, Bozita, Hi-life, and Tesco Luxury/Premium.

Unfortunately, I didn't find any of these brands here, but I am 100% willing to buy from an online site as long as it means that my cat would be getting the best nutrition possible.

I found a site called Petco and it looks like a good site. The thing is, they only have Iams out of the list I wrote above. This is the list of brands they carry and I was hoping someone can help me chose the absolute best. I don't mind getting 2 or 3 different brands.

9 Lives, AvoDerm, Blue Buffalo, Breeder's Choice, Castor & Pollux, Eagle Pack, Eukanuba, Fancy Feast, Friskies, Goodlife Recipe, Halo, Hill's Science Diet, Iams, MAX, Meow Mix, Natural Balance, Natural Choice, Nature's Best, Nature's Recipe, Nutro, ONE, Organix, Pet Promise, Pinnacle, Pro Plan, Purina, Royal Canin, Selects, Sheba, Solid Gold, Spa Select, The Goodlife Recipe, Ultramix, Vita Gravy, Wellness, Whiskas, Wholesome Goodness

Also, has anyone used this site before? and does anyone have any good sites to suggest? I'm going to use my credit card so I want to know if it's a safe site. And if someone is going to recommend a site, I would prefer if it were based in America since I have a mail box there and that would make the shipping a lot easier.

Also, this might sound stupid, but would it be harmful to feed my cat a mix of different brands?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soupie

I think you should buy a variety and try them first? what suits some cats may not suit others.

For example mine are fed ad lib Royal Canin Sensible dry food, and then 3 meals of wet/raw food a day. The boys have Applaws most of the time, sometimes Bozita and they have cooked chicken or raw shin of beef for their plain meat.

Portia my rescue moggie will eat nothing but Felix! 

BUT that diet might not suit yours! 

There are lots of pet sites - PetPlanet, PetsatHome online and Zooplus are also good


----------



## Janee

I don't think JiJi87 lives in UK.


----------



## helz

Zooplus is a german bassed company, as they deliver to the UK, they may well deliver globally, so check them out.
They sell most (if not all) of the brands you listed.


----------



## Saikou

The ingredients are key. Anything with named meats and no "meat by products" is a good quality canned food. Looking at that site and it does have alot of really good stuff on there, the Avoderm one looks quite good.


----------



## Biawhiska

mine like all different kinds.


----------



## firestormkitty

i here iams for sensitive stomachs is quite good i got mine on iams now


----------



## Sarnajes

Try out everything and see what they like the best.

Mine have a wide variety of food as they all have different tastes but I now know the brands that they prefer.


----------



## kozykatz

I'm not sure which food you're referring to but I totally agree that wet food is best. Dry food is not an appropriate diet for cats due to its low moisture content and high carbohydrate level.

As you say, there is plenty of expert opinion to back this up.



dwella said:


> Best canned cat food.This cat food, which features a combination of chicken, duck and salmon, stands out for its protein-rich primary ingredients. It contains none of the by-products that make up the main ingredients in cheaper cat foods, and it is free of wheat, corn, soy, yeast and glutens. There are no chemical preservatives and no artificial colors. Experts say that wet food is better for your cat than dry food since it contains a high percentage of water, ensuring your cat stays hydrated.
> --------------------
> dwella
> 
> Search Engine Optimization


----------



## kozykatz

Sorry, I meant to post this link - it really is worth checking it out for the best information on a correct diet for cats, especially if you've always believed that dry food is best. It is written by a vet.

Feeding Your Cat Know the Basi



kozykatz said:


> I'm not sure which food you're referring to but I totally agree that wet food is best. Dry food is not an appropriate diet for cats due to its low moisture content and high carbohydrate level.
> 
> As you say, there is plenty of expert opinion to back this up.


----------



## soozeej

I have struggled to get our cat to eat wet food, he eats hills science plan dried but I have tried quite a few different kitten wet foods and he just eats the gravy/jelly bit and leaves the meet.


----------



## kozykatz

Perhaps if you just remove all his dried food, he'll soon get the message. This is what I did - not that I ever fed my cats solely on dried food, but since I stopped it altogether we never have any leftovers 
you';ll probably need to try quite a few different types of wet food, but there's bound to be something he;ll eat 



soozeej said:


> I have struggled to get our cat to eat wet food, he eats hills science plan dried but I have tried quite a few different kitten wet foods and he just eats the gravy/jelly bit and leaves the meet.


----------



## Saikou

I think this is one of the best wet foods you can buy

https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.cat...nid=1548c7bd666ebc6/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## helz

Saikou said:


> I think this is one of the best wet foods you can buy
> 
> https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.cat...nid=1548c7bd666ebc6/shopdata/index.shopscript


gosh that all looks expensive.


----------



## firestormkitty

Opticat wet food i have just put mine on and milo loves it  you can buy it from Lidl plus the dry food is excellent there too


----------



## Saikou

helz said:


> gosh that all looks expensive.


Its not really. They actually need less of it because it is such a good quality. P&P is a bit pricey £8 roughly but you can order as much as you like for that fixed price. Obviously the bigger tins work out slightly more economical but they only do those in one flavour sadly.


----------



## kozykatz

Its about time we had foods like this in the UK!



Saikou said:


> Its not really. They actually need less of it because it is such a good quality. P&P is a bit pricey £8 roughly but you can order as much as you like for that fixed price. Obviously the bigger tins work out slightly more economical but they only do those in one flavour sadly.


----------



## Saikou

They keep threatening to open a UK depot, but I haven't heard anymore about it.


----------



## kozykatz

Well i hope they do, and soon! I'm sure there must be a lot of concerned cat (and dog) owners out there who want better choices of food.



Saikou said:


> They keep threatening to open a UK depot, but I haven't heard anymore about it.


----------



## Saikou

I did mention it to Mr R&L and gave him all the details. I think he did have a meeting with the US manufacturers, but they were less than helpful  and it came to nothing


----------



## kozykatz

What a shame. You'd think they'd be happy for their foods to be more widely available.



Saikou said:


> I did mention it to Mr R&L and gave him all the details. I think he did have a meeting with the US manufacturers, but they were less than helpful  and it came to nothing


----------



## Guest

kozykatz said:


> Well i hope they do, and soon! I'm sure there must be a lot of concerned cat (and dog) owners out there who want better choices of food.


That's why I feed raw, despite the fact most commercial foods are full of fillers and additives, cats digestive systems aren't developed to eat cooked foods so even the highest quality foods aren't appropriate. I feed my cats raw meat and bones, nothing added, nothing taken away.


----------



## Biawhiska

is it expensive? what meats and bones do you use?


----------



## Guest

fluffypurrs said:


> is it expensive? what meats and bones do you use?


Not really, probably on a par with a good quality dry food. They have mainly turkey chunks, chicken drumsticks lamb chunks & hearts and beef hearts. They also get some pork, beef, liver and kidneys.


----------



## helz

ajshep1984 said:


> Not really, probably on a par with a good quality dry food. They have mainly turkey chunks, chicken drumsticks lamb chunks & hearts and beef hearts. They also get some pork, beef, liver and kidneys.


AJ, while you are on the topic, I could really do with some advice on this. I have managed to get all my cats eating raw chicken chunks to a certain extent, even to the point where they will take far bigger pieces and chew them up, but if I give them anything with bone, they just walk away... please help me!!!


----------



## Guest

helz said:


> AJ, while you are on the topic, I could really do with some advice on this. I have managed to get all my cats eating raw chicken chunks to a certain extent, even to the point where they will take far bigger pieces and chew them up, but if I give them anything with bone, they just walk away... please help me!!!


Don't be a push over is the only advice I can give really. 

Both mine refused to eat anything with bone to start with. Eventually I JUST gave them chicken drumsticks for a while, I kept replacing the drumstick every few hours so it was fresh but refused to give them anything else. The first day they starved themselves all day but ate the two I left down overnight. I kept feeding just chicken drumsticks for a few more days and they got the taste for them, problem solved. Sometimes they will just eat all the meat and not touch the bone, sometimes they eat nearly the whole bone. 

Once they get a taste for it there shouldn't be a problem but cats being cats will be reluctant to try anything new. It amazes me that they will eat birds and frogs and all sorts of other random wildlife but then be picky about a pre-plucked, ready to eat chicken drumstick!


----------



## helz

ajshep1984 said:


> Don't be a push over is the only advice I can give really.
> 
> Both mine refused to eat anything with bone to start with. Eventually I JUST gave them chicken drumsticks for a while, I kept replacing the drumstick every few hours so it was fresh but refused to give them anything else. The first day they starved themselves all day but ate the two I left down overnight. I kept feeding just chicken drumsticks for a few more days and they got the taste for them, problem solved. Sometimes they will just eat all the meat and not touch the bone, sometimes they eat nearly the whole bone.
> 
> Once they get a taste for it there shouldn't be a problem but cats being cats will be reluctant to try anything new. It amazes me that they will eat birds and frogs and all sorts of other random wildlife but then be picky about a pre-plucked, ready to eat chicken drumstick!


okay, thanks hun, so I am just a pushover.


----------



## Irina

Hills is the best, Purina not bad


----------



## Guest

Irina said:


> Hills is the best, Purina not bad


Why do you feel Hill's is best and Purina not bad?


----------



## sskmick

I used to grade a pet food on how well known the brand was and how my pets took to it.

Glad I joined the this forum, forum members opened my eyes.

Sue


----------



## Irina

ajshep1984 said:


> Why do you feel Hill's is best and Purina not bad?


LOL, my cat prefer Hills, but Purina he eating too, but not so enthusiastic. But he hate Whiskas LOL, it's cats fast food LOL
And as well, with my previous cat my vet said I should feeding him Hills for old cats with urolithiasis problem (wich he used to have), so I think it's the best. My cat agree 

Do you have another ideas?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

ajshep1984 said:


> That's why I feed raw, despite the fact most commercial foods are full of fillers and additives, cats digestive systems aren't developed to eat cooked foods so even the highest quality foods aren't appropriate. I feed my cats raw meat and bones, nothing added, nothing taken away.


out of curiosity. when you feed raw do you feed organic/free range? sometimes i wonder about the mass bred chickens, pigs, cows, sheep and fish that are stocked up and over bred to make more meat on them or mass produce. are they really healthy to feed?

also do cats like phesant? we have loads of them round here was temped to speak to one of the game keepers and get some this coming year.


----------



## bee112

IMO it depends on the cat as to what food is best..

I have tried all sorts for my Raggie boy who has an extremely sensitive tum.. I have now got him on the "Hills Natures Best" (dry food) and top up his meat intake by giving him "Natures Harvest" (90% chicken wet food) and his diarriah has gone, almost as soon as switching diet


----------



## Guest

Irina said:


> Do you have another ideas?


Afraid so yeah. 



ErbslinTrouble said:


> out of curiosity. when you feed raw do you feed organic/free range? sometimes i wonder about the mass bred chickens, pigs, cows, sheep and fish that are stocked up and over bred to make more meat on them or mass produce. are they really healthy to feed?


What meat do you think they use in dry and pouched food? It's that or worse, not many manufacturers use organic / free range meats in their foods. 

At least fed raw it's in it's pure form, as nature intended so to speak. I do feed organic / free range wherever possible but that isn't always the case. Of course they are healthy to feed but I do agree it's not ideal feeding meat from caged / non free range, we don't live in an ideal world though unfortunatly. If it was I would feed organic / free range all the time because it is better for them.


----------



## janet001

I feed my girls raw wild rabbit with bone in, I buy it online from English Rabbit Meat


----------



## Guest

I feed mine on Royal Canin kitten 36 for the younger ones and the older ones are on RC sensible. They all have a littler taster of something like whiskas kitten meat or felix kitten meat and then they also get cooked chicken or white fish a couple of times a week.

I will be changing them on to more of a wet diet soon but in the summer it is convenient to have dry food down as it stays fresher for longer.

Louise
X


----------



## Irina

ajshep1984 said:


> Afraid so yeah.


Which one better then?


----------



## Selk67U2

*I feed mine RC & JW biscuits. Meat I feed Raw minced beef with vegatables, Raw Rabbit, Cooked white fish and chicken, Natures menu poches & Hi Life 60% meat or fish pouches*


----------



## helz

Whilst we are brushing over raw fed diets on this thread, I would just like to update... I have managed to get 3 out of my 4 to eat the bones... woohoo! I have been feeding, thighs, wings, breast and drumsticks of chicken! They loved the chicken liver too (so that bit is easy!).

The only cat who has not eaten any bone yet is smudge, but he lost weight after his accident and is due for his second operation on thursday, so he is not really in a position for me to let him go hungry until he will eat, so I have been giving in really easily with him.


----------



## Saikou

Poor Smudge, I hope his op goes well.

You could try mincing everything together for him using a fine setting. I did have a little cheap hand mincer, but managed to break that mincing whole chicken wings. That said, it did persuade a few who usually flatly refuse to touch raw to have a go at it, plus they were getting the bone - wasn't doing much for their teeth though


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

> At least fed raw it's in it's pure form, as nature intended so to speak. I do feed organic / free range wherever possible but that isn't always the case. Of course they are healthy to feed but I do agree it's not ideal feeding meat from caged / non free range, we don't live in an ideal world though unfortunatly. If it was I would feed organic / free range all the time because it is better for them.


i was not saying you did or didn't nor was i having a go at you feeding raw. i hope it wasn't taken that way... I was actually asking because i plan on starting a raw program with mine and would like to know what others feed and why. if they are ok on non organic/free range (which according to you they must be as they are healthy as ox and have been on dry food and such all their lives! ) or is it not considered healthy RAW if they aren't eating organic/free range. if i wanted to i could feed organic free range as i live in the countryside. but at the same time it's a bit expensive!! and i wanted to know if it was still ok to feed them the other stuff.


----------



## helz

I think the point AJ was trying to make is that the difference in goodness between free range and not free range is miniscule compared with the difference in goodness between raw and cat food. Having said that, I think feeding raw works out cheaper than feeding normal (wet) cat food, so if you wanted to feed free range, then you would probably still be quids in.

On another note, those that feed raw, how much do you feed each day per cat (3 of mine are about 10 months old and 1 is about 4 months)?
And how often do you feed them? I read somewhere; you can feed them as little as once a day if you are feeding raw? Any comments on that?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

helz said:


> I think the point AJ was trying to make is that the difference in goodness between free range and not free range is miniscule compared with the difference in goodness between raw and cat food. Having said that, I think feeding raw works out cheaper than feeding normal (wet) cat food, so if you wanted to feed free range, then you would probably still be quids in.
> 
> On another note, those that feed raw, how much do you feed each day per cat (3 of mine are about 10 months old and 1 is about 4 months)?
> And how often do you feed them? I read somewhere; you can feed them as little as once a day if you are feeding raw? Any comments on that?


this is the answer i was looking for. thank you Helz will give you a PM soon actually to speak to you about feeding RAW to my girls. i'm also interested in the 10mth old feeding regime. also what would you feed a 2 yr old 3.6kg Ocicat? 
(she already has fish three times a week, beef twice a week and chicken(no bones yet) four times a week) but only as a treat with her kibble. i don't feed wet food other than applaws chicken and natures harvest and they only have this twice a week to be honest. i'm not a canned food person.


----------



## janet001

helz said:


> I think the point AJ was trying to make is that the difference in goodness between free range and not free range is miniscule compared with the difference in goodness between raw and cat food. Having said that, I think feeding raw works out cheaper than feeding normal (wet) cat food, so if you wanted to feed free range, then you would probably still be quids in.
> 
> On another note, those that feed raw, how much do you feed each day per cat (3 of mine are about 10 months old and 1 is about 4 months)?
> And how often do you feed them? I read somewhere; you can feed them as little as once a day if you are feeding raw? Any comments on that?


I have a 11month old 5month and 6month
Mine get feed +- 150g each raw meat morning and evening and have JWB dry biscuits all day, they don't eat much of the biscuits, just nibble  
I don't know if this right but I was told by a breeder, dry biscuits help clean there teeth.


----------



## helz

ErbslinTrouble said:


> this is the answer i was looking for. thank you Helz will give you a PM soon actually to speak to you about feeding RAW to my girls. i'm also interested in the 10mth old feeding regime. also what would you feed a 2 yr old 3.6kg Ocicat?
> (she already has fish three times a week, beef twice a week and chicken(no bones yet) four times a week) but only as a treat with her kibble. i don't feed wet food other than applaws chicken and natures harvest and they only have this twice a week to be honest. i'm not a canned food person.


Yes feel free to PM me Steph, but I can only really advice on how not to do it, as I have taken many attempts to get mine to eat raw, and it has been an up-hill struggle. I got all my advice from other forum members mainly AJ, he is really the forums resident raw enthusiast.


----------



## Guest

ErbslinTrouble said:


> i was not saying you did or didn't nor was i having a go at you feeding raw. i hope it wasn't taken that way... I was actually asking because i plan on starting a raw program with mine and would like to know what others feed and why.


Did my post come across narky?  It wasn't meant that way! 

It's perfectly okay to feed them the cheaper cuts. Hearts, chicken drumsticks and turkey thigh make up the majority of my cats diet. Dark poultry meat has a higher taurine count than the more expensive (white) cuts. Hearts are cheap as chips and one of the best foods to feed so it doesn't really work out expensive. I would guess it costs me about £1ish a day to feed the two of them.

I feed them first thing in the morning and last thing at night and whenever they ask during the day which is usually only once or twice. Ricki doesn't seem to eat a great deal but has gained weight since switching to raw, so he must be getting enough.

As well as heart, chicken and turkey they get beef, lamb, pork and a variety of liver and kidneys and whole eggs.


----------



## Selk67U2

*If you are serious about raw, this makes good reading. I get my raw food from here*
UK BARF Club - Natural Guide to Feeding 1


----------



## Janee

You might want to look at this site:

Cat nutrition « The Cat's Whiskers



> Raw Rabbit Recipe
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1 x 0.5kg pack of boneless wild rabbit chunks
> 
> 1 x 0.5kg pack of mixed rabbit offal (heart, liver, kidney, lungs)
> 
> 1 x 0.5kg pack of minced wild rabbit (bone-in - VERY IMPORTANT for the calcium content)
> 
> 2 x raw egg yolks (preferably organic or free-range)
> 
> 2000mg taurine (very important if using frozen meat, or will be freezing the meat)
> 
> 400IU Vitamin E
> 
> 100mg Vitamin B
> 
> 2000mg salmon oil
> 
> 1 tsp kelp
> 
> 1 tsp psyllium husk
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Cut rabbit chunks into smaller chunks if feeding kittens. Puree offal in meat grinder. Mix with mince. Place in large bowl. Add approx. 200-300ml of water. Add egg yolks (not the egg whites). Open supplement capsules and sprinkle over mix. Mix with spoon or if feeling bloodthirsy, hands. Spoon mix into small freezer bags. Approx. 3 dessertspoons per bag will feed 5 kittens (at 7 weeks' old) per meal. Will make approx. 10 bags x 3 spoons per bag. This is approx. 3 days' worth of food.
> 
> Rabbit from Rabbit Pet Meat
> 
> Supplements from various sources (mostly dry, powder version for ease of mixing)


Note the additives

And this site:

Cat Food Uncovered



> CONCLUSION
> 
> Depending on which country you live in and how strongly it regulates the pet food industry (if you have a pet food industry), the contents of pet food will be a far cry from the appetizing picture in the advert.
> 
> That plump chicken could mean that the pet food contains ground up beaks and feet, packaged supermarket meats (complete with the wrapper) and dead birds from battery egg producers. A prime juicy steak? Or the cow's head, hooves and udder? Instead of boiling up fish heads ourselves, we buy our fish heads in canned or kibble form, complete with a picture of silvery-scaled fresh caught fish. I am not saying that the food is unhealthy - just that you are not buying what you might think you are buying. In some countries, cat and dog food packages have illustrations of cats and dogs on them - this could be an accurate reflection of what the food contains.
> 
> In most countries, pet food manufacturers produce high quality, nutritionally complete foods for our pets, formulated to keep them in good health. Commercial pet foods are convenient to buy, store and use. This is the bottom line - commercial pet foods are there for human convenience. Just so long as you don't think to hard about what is inside the can - or how it got there - you won't lose any sleep.
> 
> I am often asked if I advocate a fresh meat or home prepared diet for cats. My own cats are fed on a mix of wet and dry commercially prepared cat foods. Modern regulations, in Britain at least, make this the most efficient method of feeding. The manufacturers have far more experience in getting the nutritional balance right than I have. As for whether I am worried about roadkill in pet food, my answer is "no". I don't believe in making pets observe human taboos over which animals can't be eaten, or whether animals should be eaten at all. I've seen feral cats scavenge garbage and eat roadkill. Cat rescuers have even seen cats eat the remains of other cats. Scavenging cats don't worry over how an animal died, just so long as the meat smells okay to eat, it is just another part of the food chain.
> 
> RESOURCES AND FURTHER READING
> 
> The following are not restricted to the pet food industry, but cover the meat industry in general, including the definition and use of animal byproducts.
> 
> Fast Food Nation: What the All-American Meal Is Doing to the World by Eric Schlosser
> The Food Scandal: What's Wrong with the British Diet and How to Set It Right by Caroline Walker and Geoffrey Cannon
> Meat Machine by Jan Walsh
> National Research Council Nutrient Requirements of Cats (1986) National Academy of Science, Washington
> The Waltham Book of Dog and Cat Nutrition and its successor, The Waltham Book of Clinical Nutrition of the Dog and Cat from the Waltham Centre for Pet Nutrition, by Josephine Wills and Kenneth Simpson
> Tout Sur L'Alimentation De Votre Chat by Prof Roger Wolter, Directeur du Laboratoire de Nutrition a l'Ecole Nationale Veterinaire de Maisons-Alfort


----------



## helz

Okay, one thing I noticed was the mention of adding tourine to the raw mix on that link, and it says that it is important if the meat is (or will be) frozen. I freeze alot of meat, it means I don't have to go shopping as often, am I destroying the tourine content of the meat by freezing?


----------



## Janee

Maybe. 

I am not a raw food expert. Why not email the breeder who is doing this? Sure that she will be interested in helping if you explain why. She tries to encourage her kitten buyers to feed raw.


----------



## Janee

Hi Helz

I don't think its easy to get back to the web page for the breeder from that blog link.

Here is the contact:

contact me | The Cat's Whiskers


----------



## helz

Janee said:


> Hi Helz
> 
> I don't think its easy to get back to the web page for the breeder from that blog link.
> 
> Here is the contact:
> 
> contact me | The Cat's Whiskers


Oh thanks Janee.


----------



## Guest

helz said:


> Okay, one thing I noticed was the mention of adding tourine to the raw mix on that link, and it says that it is important if the meat is (or will be) frozen. I freeze alot of meat, it means I don't have to go shopping as often, am I destroying the tourine content of the meat by freezing?


It does but to a minimal extent, cooking reduces taurine content more than freezing. Feeding a variety of raw meats should provide more than satisfactory amounts of taurine.

If you look at commercial foods with a high meat content they don't have added taurine because the meat provides enough. Taurine has to be added to foods when the food is full of fillers such as grains and has a low meat content.


----------



## Janee

ajshep1984 said:


> It does but to a minimal extent, cooking reduces taurine content more than freezing. Feeding a variety of raw meats should provide more than satisfactory amounts of taurine.
> 
> If you look at commercial foods with a high meat content they don't have added taurine because the meat provides enough. Taurine has to be added to foods when the food is full of fillers such as grains and has a low meat content.


Then it might be worth asking her why she does add if aonly to inform this thread. She feeds an exclusively raw diet.

Taurine isn't the only additive. I know that freezing can destroy other vitamens etc too.


----------



## Guest

Janee said:


> Then it might be worth asking her why she does add if aonly to inform this thread. She feeds an exclusively raw diet.
> 
> Taurine isn't the only additive. I know that freezing can destroy other vitamens etc too.


I feed exclusively raw too but very rarely freeze food for the cats, they prefer it fresh. The dogs get the frozen rubbish! 

I looked into a product with added taurine etc when I was researching raw and decided it wasn't necessary. They are doing better now than they were doing on Orijen and raw so I'm happy.


----------



## helz

I will email the woman tomorrow, not everything they have has been frozen, and its not bought frozen, I buy fresh stuff, but freeze some of it so it will last till the end of the week.

I seem to have gone backwards with my cats, I did have 3 (out of 4) eating raw meat properly, and I have now gone back to 2, Roxy is refusing again. I think she prefers wings, so I have got some defrosting now, that I will try later.

Smudge really likes tuna, so I am going to get some tuna in the week, I will then poor the juice over the chicken and see if I can persuade him that way, it might work, because this is how I got Murray to eat the raw in the first place.

I think Smudge and Roxy just prefere breast meat, but if I keep letting them have stuff like that, then they will never get near a bit of bone. Argh!!


----------



## Guest

helz said:


> I think Smudge and Roxy just prefere breast meat, but if I keep letting them have stuff like that, then they will never get near a bit of bone. Argh!!


I started with breast meat cut up into bite size pieces, then made the chunks bigger and bigger, then left the skin on. Once they were eating it with the skin on I gave them drumsticks and never looked back.


----------



## helz

ajshep1984 said:


> I started with breast meat cut up into bite size pieces, then made the chunks bigger and bigger, then left the skin on. Once they were eating it with the skin on I gave them drumsticks and never looked back.


Ah okay, so I will try breast meat with skin then. I had been pulling the big bits of skin off things as I thought it might be a bit fatty, but that seemed to be the only bit smudge wanted.

I can hear Murray crunching bones as I type.


----------



## Guest

helz said:


> Ah okay, so I will try breast meat with skin then. I had been pulling the big bits of skin off things as I thought it might be a bit fatty, but that seemed to be the only bit smudge wanted.


Well it is fatty but once they get the hang of it you can stop giving it. I leave the skin on for Ricki because he still needs to put more weight on.


----------



## helz

ajshep1984 said:


> Well it is fatty but once they get the hang of it you can stop giving it. I leave the skin on for Ricki because he still needs to put more weight on.


Okay, thanks hun.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

Awesome info guys!! thanks so much.


----------



## helz

I emailed the lady from the website, she said she did not know the extent at which meat looses tourine if it is frozen, but she did give some links she felt might be of interest.

Cat Fanciers' Association: Role of Diet
 Taurine - A Compilation by Ch. M. Ruessheim
What Is Taurine? Cat Nutrition Facts from Feline Future

Also, she adds 2000mg of taurine per 2.5 lbs of frozen meat.


----------



## firestormkitty

Ive tried hard to find the best foods for my cats as they are very fussy.Ive now put them on Opticat dry and wet which is fantastic and you get no more sloppy's ewwww lol and the litter tray is less pongy


----------



## Cats Slave

All this info is sooooo helpful. 
Our 14wk burmese pair have been eating applaws and raw for the last week (had to get them off the stinky food they were eating before) and the difference in their coats is very noticeable and all that chewing must be good for them.
I have to cut it up into kitten sized chunks still but I was struggling with how to make the eventual transition to putting down a couple of chicken wings. They eat fat and sinew ok, next stop skin.


----------



## lucy963

Hi 
I have 2 cats that mainly have the tesco jelly cuts as they don't like the gravy foods. They do get other foods in their diet as felix good as it looks and tuna and other fish treats. Normally when i buy the more expensive stuff they turn their noses up. I jhave tried them with chicken and steak but they dont seem to like it. has anyone heard of any problems with the tesco food. I just want them to be healthy as possible. I was advised to keep them on the wet food from a vet.


----------



## twinkles

Felix as good as it looks...the PAH website says the flavour has a minimum content of 4%...chicken and chicken derivatives 4%. Does that mean that the meat content is only at least 4%? Wondering if I should move Dee over to a different wetfood as Sam doesn't eat Felix but likes hi-life. She has RC Maine Coon biscuit too at the moment which she loves and Sam will be having hi-life (which I believe has around 70% meat content) with some RC kitten 36 biscuit.

x


----------



## kozykatz

yes, it's not a good food nutritionally. the rest of the protein is made up of vegetable protein (probably gluten) - I emailed them a few weeks ago and that is what they told me. 
Hi Life is a much better option, Tescos Finest and Luxury ranges are good too.

QUOTE=twinkles;302493]Felix as good as it looks...the PAH website says the flavour has a minimum content of 4%...chicken and chicken derivatives 4%. Does that mean that the meat content is only at least 4%? Wondering if I should move Dee over to a different wetfood as Sam doesn't eat Felix but likes hi-life. She has RC Maine Coon biscuit too at the moment which she loves and Sam will be having hi-life (which I believe has around 70% meat content) with some RC kitten 36 biscuit.

x[/QUOTE]


----------



## Janee

twinkles said:


> Felix as good as it looks...the PAH website says the flavour has a minimum content of 4%...chicken and chicken derivatives 4%. Does that mean that the meat content is only at least 4%? Wondering if I should move Dee over to a different wetfood as Sam doesn't eat Felix but likes hi-life. She has RC Maine Coon biscuit too at the moment which she loves and Sam will be having hi-life (which I believe has around 70% meat content) with some RC kitten 36 biscuit.


RC Maine Coon has grain in it. Go for orijen if you want to feed dry - you can find it on the zooplus website

For wet look at Bozita- same website or Bozita


----------



## PremiumCatFood

Hi,

in this case am sure i can help you, if you have researched about what Premium Cat Food eat then check the back of the cat food bag/can then see how much protein it contains, but i have better option for you and it will save your time as well, i got all information about the cat food at premium-cat-food.com.

please let me know if it helps you...

take care


----------



## tordis

When he lived at the breeders' house, Loki was on Royal Canin dry food, but he refuses to touch it now. The only way to convince him is to crush some Thrive cat treats and sprinkle it over his food. He's very fond of Hi Life and Encore, he also likes Sheba terrines (although I'm not quite sure if they're great quality). Recently I gave him some raw chicken fillet and he was delighted; next week, I'll try beef.
Is it true that cats shouldn't be fed pork?


----------



## rhian d

we used to give oakley felix until we read the back of the pack and realised it was so little mean content. we now feed him natures menu which he loves we also give him james wellbeloved dry food, which he chooses over his wet food sometimes


----------



## symondneil

Hello,
I use Iams exclusively,I wouldn't really try to go the cheap route on my animals diet needs less expensive foods tend to have a lot of artificial colorings and additives.


----------



## Lyceum

symondneil said:


> Hello,
> I use Iams exclusively,I wouldn't really try to go the cheap route on my animals diet needs less expensive foods tend to have a lot of artificial colorings and additives.


Depends on your idea of cheap really, if you check the ingredient of Iams wet against the likes of the 'cheaper' cat foods like feline fayre or high life, Iams is by far the inferior product to both.

If we're talking dry, applaws is £25 for 7.5kg, Iams is £35 for 10kg, I know which I'd rather be feeding.

Have a look around the forums at the general opinion of iams. Iams being expensive doesn't make it a good food.


----------



## barbara2000

I know you cant go wrong feeding them Royal Canine or Hills Science. Mine just love Hills.


----------



## Munchkyns

Deleted.

Sorry, I responded to a spam post which thankfully has now gone. I of course now look rather silly. 
I've now worked out how to report a post, which I'll just do in future.


----------

